# What is this wood?



## SheriB (May 10, 2021)

I was given a table to refinish. It had a dark stain after sanding it down, I can’t figure out what kind of wood.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Might be walnut but not sure


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like unsteamed Walnut. The sapwood is a good contrast to the heartwood.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum I would say Black walnut also here is a link from Woodcraft. https://www.woodcraft.com/media/W1s...dsense Walnut 5.26.5.pdf?sha=408603d3a74bbbb6


----------



## CrisO (May 12, 2021)

My first reaction was walnut. But the more I look at it, I'm thinking it might be pecan.


----------



## Rev. A (Jan 29, 2021)

Beautiful, probably walnut or pecan as everyone else said. Main thing is it'll look amazing with with a light color right die or stain finish and clear coat on it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @CrisO


----------

